# Ohios Turn-in-a-Poacher Program Provides Rewards



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Eight Ohioans recently received a combined $2,420 in rewards for reporting wildlife violations to the Turn-In-a-Poacher (TIP) hotline.More...

More...


----------

